# Ста́лкер



## alexilion

Hi!

I would like to ask how do you pronounce the word "Ста́лкер" in the Russian language. 
I just saw the famous movie by Tarkvsky and had an argument with a friend about the pronunciation of the word.
Wikipedia gives me this: IPA: [ˈstɑlkʲɪr]). 
Is that right?


----------



## Maroseika

This is right.


----------



## Kledroth

But I wouldn't say so. It is rather [ˈstɑlkʲer] than [ˈstɑlkʲɪr]


----------



## Maroseika

Kledroth said:


> But I wouldn't say so. It is rather [ˈstɑlkʲer] than [ˈstɑlkʲɪr]


Of course, it is not a pure i. Actually, the post-tonic "е" after the velars in standard Russian is pronounced like ь (par. 27). Therefore it should have been [ˈstɑlkʲьr], which is not IPA though. And I'm not sure [ˈstɑlkʲər] is correct in IPA.
But if choosing from these two, on my ear it is closer to 'i' than to 'e'.


----------



## Budspok

*стАлкер is pronounced stAlkər  *


----------



## Maroseika

Budspok said:


> *стАлкер is pronounced stAlkər  *


With hard k??


----------



## Budspok

Maroseika said:


> With hard k??



I guess all Russian words are pronounced with hard K. Is it not so? Would you mind to give some examples of the opposite?


----------



## Syline

Budspok said:


> I guess all Russian words are pronounced with hard K.


Is it a joke?
In сталкер the sound [к] is soft, palatalized like in скейт, Кейт, кит, руки and others.


----------



## gvozd

Budspok said:


> I guess all Russian words are pronounced with hard K. Is it not so? Would you mind to give some examples of the opposite?



Пишущая машинка Остапа Бэндэра имэла букву "э" вмэсто "е". И он был нэмного раздосадован, что она "говорила" с турэцким акцэнтом.


----------



## Maroseika

Budspok said:


> Would you mind to give some examples of the opposite?


Сталкер vs банк-эмитент.


----------



## alexilion

Could you give an example of an english word with a soft K? (if there is any)
I think I get it, but aint sure.

Thank you all!


----------



## Sobakus

alexilion said:


> Could you give an example of an english word with a soft K? (if there is any)
> I think I get it, but aint sure.
> 
> Thank you all!



Cat vs. cut minus the aspiration. The Greek K before front vowels (i/e) is closer though, if not the same.


----------



## Maroseika

alexilion said:


> Could you give an example of an english word with a soft K? (if there is any)



Key.


----------



## Lars von Trier

/no relevance anymore,

high quality soundbyte uploaded by russophone


----------



## covar

I pronounce the word "Ста́лкер":


----------



## Lars von Trier

Is that a correct pronunciation, covar? 

You pronounce "stalker" with an "o" sound instead of and "ahl" sound. Like in English. 

I have encountered a pronunciation sounding like "stahl-kehr" more often than something which sounds like a pronunciation of the English word with a thick Russian accent. 

Besides, since when can "ал" in Russian become "o"? For instance, куплет (fr: _couplet_, verse, poem, osv.), spelled "kuhplyet" is not pronounced "kuhplyé", mimicking the French pronunciation, etc. I am not familiar with many loanwords in Russian which are not spelled in Russian with regular Russian phonetics in mind.

Here is an example of a one of the artists working with Tarkovsky regarding "Stalker" calling the movie "Stahl-kehr" (not Stoh-kehr):

youtube.com/watch?v=EG1Pyys_bPk (3 times within first 40 seconds).


----------



## NiNulla

"Ста́лкер" pronunciation ​

http://www.midomi.com/index.php?action=main.profile&recording_id=dbc169ff33fc3dfd215877345e72bf3a#


----------



## covar

Рашид Сафиуллин, NiNulla and I, we pronounce the word "сталкер" correctly.



> You pronounce "stalker" with an "o" sound instead of and "ahl" sound.



No, with "a".

Sorry, my sound recording is bad.


----------



## NiNulla

Kledroth said:


> But I wouldn't say so. It is rather [ˈstɑlkʲer] than [ˈstɑlkʲɪr]


[ie] возможно в случае, если слог под ударением: "снег", например. Tо есть, когда звук тянется. 
В безударном положении это просто звук, близкий к "и". Так что, по моему мнению, в транскрипции, приведенной в первом посте, все верно. 
[ˈstɑlkʲɪr] - that's correct.


----------



## covar

NiNulla said:


> [ie] возможно в случае, если слог под ударением: "снег", например. Tо есть, когда звук тянется.
> В безударном положении это просто звук, близкий к "и". Так что, по моему мнению, в транскрипции, приведенной в первом посте, все верно.
> [ˈstɑlkʲɪr] - that's correct.



Нет, [ˈstɑlkʲɪr] получится тогда, когда вы будете произносить слово "сталкир"


----------



## NiNulla

Kledroth said:


> But I wouldn't say so. It is rather [ˈstɑlkʲer] than [ˈstɑlkʲɪr]


[ie] возможно в случае, если слог под ударением: "снег", например. Tо есть, когда звук тянется. 
В безударном положении это просто звук, близкий к "и". Так что, по моему мнению, в транскрипции, приведенной в первом посте, все верно. 
[ˈstɑlkʲɪr] - that's correct.

P.S. Конечно, это зависит еще от диалектной предрасположенности диктора. 

У Московской и у Питерской фонетическиx школ по этому поводу существуют довольно значительные разногласия, насколько я помню из курсов фонетики и диалектологии. 


А Россия - это огромная страна с огромным количеством диалектов, которые можно определить по речи говорящих. Как в "Пигмалионе". 
Не говоря уже о людях, которые живут за пределами России, но считают русский своим родным языком. Это тема для целой диссертации. 
Для ста диссертаций, пожалуй.


----------



## Lars von Trier

covar said:


> Рашид Сафиуллин, NiNulla and I, we pronounce the word "сталкер" correctly.


Тогда мы все произносим «сталкер» так же. Тем не менее, ваша запись, честно говоря, звучала как произношение без буквы Л - как «стокер» или что-то. Я лично встречался с обеими версиями среди русскоязычных, и «stalker» видь произносится «стокер» на английском, так что у меня были все основания для неуверенности.




NiNulla said:


> [ie] возможно в случае, если слог под ударением: "снег", например. Tо есть, когда звук тянется.
> В безударном положении это просто звук, близкий к "и". Так что, по моему мнению, в транскрипции, приведенной в первом посте, все верно.
> [ˈstɑlkʲɪr] - that's correct.
> 
> P.S. Конечно, это зависит еще от диалектной предрасположенности диктора.
> 
> У Московской и у Питерской фонетической школ по этому поводу существуют довольно значительные разногласия, насколько я помню из курсов фонетики и диалектологии.



Мне кажется, что есть определенная степень субъективности в таких фонетических определениях. Мне, собственно, вообще не слышиться, как «сталкер» может быть слово, содержащее «и».


----------



## NiNulla

lars von trier said:


> тогда мы все произносим «сталкер» так же. тем не менее, ваша запись, честно говоря, звучала как произношение без буквы л - как «стокер» или что-то. я лично встречался с обеими версиями среди русскоязычных, и «stalker» видь произносится «стокер» на английском, так что у меня были все основания для неуверенности.



не хочу вас огорчать, но, вообще-то, "сталкер" - это не совсем русское слово, это заимствование из английского, собственно, я бы сказала, что оно получило такое распространение в русском языке, возможно, именно благодаря фильму тарковского. а произношение заимствованных слов - это вообще отдельная песня. :d


----------



## Lars von Trier

Я в курсе, что "сталкер" не славянское слово. К нему немного сложно относится именно из-за этого. Как я писал раньше: моё впечатление, что в русском языке не как не пробуют произносит чужые слова "правильно" - а произносят их по русский. Куплет - куплет, а не "купле", Гитлер - Гитлер, а не "Хитлер". Итд. Например на датском и английском языках это полностью наоборот: слова пищутьсья чтобы их правильно произносили. типически, конечно...


----------



## covar

"сталкер" никем и никогда не воспринималось как русское слово. Появилось благодаря фантастическому роману Стругацких "Пикник на обочине".



> - Вы, вероятно, имеете в виду сталкеров?
> - Я не знаю, что это такое.
> - Так у нас в Хармонте называют отчаянных  парней,  которые  на  свой страх и риск проникают в Зону и тащат оттуда все, что  им  удается  найти. Это настоящая новая профессия.



И его произношение сформировалось задолго до фильма Тарковского.

И именно исходя из его написания в романе.

Вот это действительно интересная тема: как произносится написанное слово, которое вы никогда не слышали?

Фантастическая литература изобилует такими словами, придуманными авторами.


----------



## Lars von Trier

covar, так вы говорите, что нет отношения между сталкерами Стругацких и английским словом "stalker"?


----------



## covar

Lars von Trier said:


> ... в русском языке  не как не пробуют произносит чужие слова "правильно" - а произносят их по русский. Куплет - куплет, а не "купле"...


Русские произносят слова, исходя из их написания, при этом стараясь произносить все написанные буквы.


----------



## NiNulla

covar said:


> "сталкер" никем и никогда не воспринималось как русское слово. Появилось благодаря фантастическому роману Стругацких "Пикник на обочине".
> 
> 
> 
> И его произношение сформировалось задолго до фильма Тарковского.
> 
> И именно исходя из его написания в романе.
> 
> Вот это действительно интересная тема: как произносится написанное слово, которое вы никогда не слышали?
> 
> Фантастическая литература изобилует такими словами, придуманными авторами.


Да, да, вы, конечно, правы, я совсем выпустила из виду Стругацких! 


Действительно, интересная тема, язык как бы обживает заимствованные слова, трансформируя их таким образом, чтобы было проще склонять, приспосабливает их к существующим склонениям, благодаря этому и появляются дополнительные буквы или слоги, как в "куплете", или слово остается неизменяемым, как "кино", "пальто", "домино" итд. "Сталкер" нормально вписывается в существующую систему склонений, придя в русский в качестве жаргонного слова, онo, вероятно, уже воспринимается как часть литературного языка.


----------



## covar

Lars von Trier said:


> covar, так вы говорите, что нет отношения между сталкерами Стругацких и английским словом "stalker"?


Наоборот, Стругацкие использовали английское слово "stalker" (охотник, особенно тот, который подкрадывается, скрытно передвигаясь), просто заменив в его написании английские буквы русскими, не обращая внимание на "правильное" произношение.


----------



## NiNulla

covar said:


> Русские произносят слова, исходя из их написания, при этом стараясь произносить все написанные буквы.


Тут категорически несогласна! Достаточно вспомнить, как произносится "о" под ударением и без, оглушение/озвончение согласных, всевозможные редукции, "ц" в окончании неопределенной формы глаголов (учиться - неужели вы так и произносите??)


Думаю, вы просто поспешили немного.


----------



## Lars von Trier

covar said:


> Русские произносят слова, исходя из их написания, при этом стараясь произносить все написанные буквы.


Я это понимаю, но Я думал вообще не про это. По датский, например, слово "milieu" (то есть - среда), которое французское, пишется "miljø" - то есть таким образом что произношение походит на французское (используя стандартную датскую фонетику). Если бы к этому так же относились по-русский, тогда "куплет" писалось бы "купле", итд.


----------



## covar

Ну, во-первых, я написал, что русские "стараются" произносить все написанные буквы в словах, которые не слышали . Если где-то это вступает в противоречие с уже сформировавшимся у них произношением аналогичного звукосочетания, то привычка, конечно, возьмёт верх.
Во-вторых, утверждение о том, что в окончании неопределенной формы глаголов произносится "ц", а не "тс" сомнительно. Я слышу разницу в их произношении и предпочитаю говорить "тс". Когда я слышу откровенное "Цыканье", это мне режет слух.

Произношение окончаний в словах "ученица" и "учиться" для меня различное.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> утверждение о том, что в окончании неопределенной формы глаголов произносится "ц", а не "тс" сомнительно. Я слышу разницу в их произношении и предпочитаю говорить "тс". Когда я слышу откровенное "Цыканье", это мне режет слух.
> 
> Произношение окончаний в словах "ученица" и "учиться" для меня различное.


Боюсь, вам это только кажется. Никакого -тся или, тем более, -ться, в русских глаголах не произносится.


----------



## NiNulla

covar said:


> Ну, во-первых, я написал, что русские "стараются" произносить все написанные буквы в словах, которые не слышали . Если где-то это вступает в противоречие с уже сформировавшимся у них произношением аналогичного звукосочетания, то привычка, конечно, возьмёт верх.
> Во-вторых, утверждение о том, что в окончании неопределенной формы глаголов произносится "ц", а не "тс" сомнительно. Я слышу разницу в их произношении и предпочитаю говорить "тс". Когда я слышу откровенное "Цыканье", это мне режет слух.
> 
> Произношение окончаний в словах "ученица" и "учиться" для меня различное.



К сожалению, мне нужно идти, поэтому вот вам вместо развернутого ответа цитата из учебника по фонологии для первокурсников, содержащая упражнения по транскрибированию текста на русском языке. Так что, никаких "стараются произносить", все точно в науке языкознании, все звуки посчитаны и описаны! Надеюсь, вас это заинтересует и желаю приятного чтения!  



> РУССКАЯ ФОНЕТИЧЕСКАЯ ТРАНСКРИПЦИЯ​                       I. ПОВТОРЕНИЕ ИЗУЧЕННОГО В ШКОЛЕ      Фонетическая транскрипция отражает произношение. Она фиксирует, какслова звучат, отвлекаясь от их написания. Так, слово зуб транскрибируется [зуп] ,узкий - [уск'ий], жил - [жыл], сдать - [здат'], детский - [д'эцк'ий]. Важно следить,чтобы не сбиться в транскрипции на орфографию. Мягкие согласные обозначаютсяапострофом [']. Например, [л'], [т']. Щ транскрибируется как [ш̅], т.е. долгое мягкое[ш]: щит - [ш̅ит]. Мягкость [ч'], хотя оно не бывает твердым, обязательнообозначается, мягкость [й] (другой вариант транскрипции [j]) никогда необозначается. Удвоенные согласные звуки обозначаются горизонтальной чертойсверху: [н̅] = [нн], [ш̅] = [шш] и т.д. Например, длинный - [дл'ин̄ый], сшить [ш̅ыт'].В транскрипции обязательно проставляется ударение.ЗАДАНИЕ 1. Затранскрибировать слова: жизнь, сбить, вход, часть, шифр, низкий,круг, брошь, приз, циркуль, гриб, сжать, праздник, грустный, сказки, мостик.       Буквы Е, Ё, Ю, Я - так называемые йотированные, или йотованные, илийотовые - читаются и, соответственно, транскрибируются двояко, в зависимости отположения в слове.       (а) В абсолютном начале слова (т.е. если слово начинается с этой буквы),после гласных и после разделительных Ъ и Ь они произносятся и, соответственно,транскрибируются как сочетание [й] с гласным:       е - [йэ]       ё - [йо]       ю - [йу]       я - [йа]       Например, в абсолютном начале слова:       ель - [йэл’]       ёж - [йош]       юг - [йук]       яд - [йат]       После гласных: приезд - [пр'иейэст]                       жуём - [жуйом]                       уют - [уйут]                       сиять - [с'иейат']       После Ъ и Ь: съел - [сйэл]                    льёт - [л'йот]                    вьюк - [вйук]                    судья - [суд'йа]       (б) После согласных букв Е, Ё, Ю, Я читаются, соответственно, как [э], [о] [у],[а] после мягкого согласного:                                                                              5      лес - [л'эс]      мёд - [м'от]      клюв - [кл'уф]      ряд - [р'ат]ЗАДАНИЕ 2. Затранскрибировать слова: як, тля, чутьё, успех, клён, ёрш, плюс,снег, пляж, юла, рёв, степь, пьёшь, ключ, днём, ночью, всё, любовь, крючок, клюёт,уезд, юный, местный, шлёпнуть, кювет, вещь, счёт, едкий, яхты, пьяный, бьют,плеть, въезд, клиент, буян, субъект, сельдь.ЗАДАНИЕ 3. Распределить слова из предыдущего задания, разбив на рубрики: (а)йотованные в абсолютном начале слова, (б) йотованные после гласных, (б) после Ъи Ь, (г) после согласных.      II. РЕДУКЦИЯ ГЛАСНЫХ     В русском языке гласные в безударных слогах звучат иначе, чем подударением. Они более краткие по сравнению с ударными (количественнаяредукция) и могут менять своё качество, т.е. звучат как другие звуки (качественнаяредукция). Так, [о] в безударном положении по звучанию приближается к [а]; нобезударные [о] и [а] звучат иначе, чем [а] под ударением.ПРАВИЛО 1. [o] и [a] в безударном положении приобретают одинаковоезвучание.(а) В первом предударном слоге (т.е. непосредственно предшествующем,предыдущем по отношению к ударному) [o] и [a] совпадают в звуке [ʌ] (близком к[а]), но более заднем, аналогичном английском у гласному в слове but [bʌt].Например, вода - [вʌда], пакет - [пʌк'эт].ПРАВИЛО 2. В остальных случаях, т.е. во втором, третьем и т.д. предударныхслогах, а также в заударных, безударных гласные [о] и [а] транскрибируютсякак [ъ] (этот знак называется "ер" - старое название буквы ъ) и обозначаетсильно редуцированный гласный непереднего ряда с нечётким качеством.Например, молоко [мълʌко], коробка - [кʌропкъ], золото - [золътъ].Примечание 1. Гласные в безударных союзах но [но] и что [што] не подвергаютсяредукции.ПРАВИЛО 3. Если безударный [а] или [o] стоит в абсолютном начале слова(т.е. слово начинается с этого звука), то имеет место слабая редукция, т.е. звуктранскрибируется как [∧] независимо от удаленности от ударного слога.Например, ананас [∧н∧нас]хотя первый слог этого слова является вторым предударным.                                                                         6ЗАДАНИЕ 4. Затранскрибировать слова: полоса, паровоз, корова, собака, корабль,корабли, рассказ, колос, лодка, сапоги, гараж, пугало, прогресс, каюта, астроном,аппарат, агрофирма.Отметьте сверху цифрой 1 первый предударный слог в каждом слове.Примечание 2. Гласные [у] и [ы] не подвергаются качественной редукции и звучатодинаково в ударных и безударных слогах.ПРАВИЛО 4. Гласные и и е (т.е. [э] после мягкого согласного) в первомпредударном слоге звучат как [ие], т.е. [и] с призвуком [э] - звукпромежуточный между [и] и [э].Например: лимон - [л'иемон], лесник - [л'иесн’ик]Звук, орфографически обозначаемый буквой я, в безударном положенииредуцируется аналогичным образом:                           мясник - [м'иесн'ик]                           тянуть - [т'иенут']То же происходит с гласным в сочетании ЧА, ЩА.                           часы - [ч'иесы]                           счастливый - [ш'иесл'ивый]ПРАВИЛО 5. Гласные И, Е во втором, третьем и т.д. предударных, а также взаударных слогах транскрибируются как [ь] (знак называется "ерь") - сильноредуцированный гласный переднего ряда. Например:                           переход - [п'ьр'иехот]                           свидетельница - [св'иед'эт'ьл'н'ьцъ]Примечание 4. Гласный [и] в первом заударном слоге допустимо такжетранскрибировать как [и], т.е. без качественной редукции. Так, слово мельникможет быть затранскрибировано как [м'эл'н'ьк] и как [м'эл'н'ик].В русистике и сейчас ведутся споры вокруг редукции [и]. Существует точка зрения,что [и] вообще не подвергается качественной редукции.ЗАДАНИЕ 5. Затранскрибируйте слова: истина, пирожки, переезд, телевизор,приятель, преемник, перечень, сирень, переселенец, апельсин, примириться,жёлтенький, племянники, академия, мясорубка.Примечание 5. В некоторых словах иностранного происхождения буква е передаётзвук[э] без смягчения предыдущего согласного: тест - [тэст]. То же самое после Ж,Ш и Ц: жест - [жэст], цепь - [цэп']/Примечание 6. Буква Э в безударном положении передает звук, близкий к [ы],который транскрибируется [ыэ] (встречается и вариант транскрипции [эы]).Например, этаж - [ыэташ]. Точно так же транскрибируется безударное Е после Ж, Ш и Ц: жена - [жыэна], ценить - [цыэн'ит'].​



http://window.edu.ru/library/pdf2txt/204/20204/3417


----------



## NiNulla

Ох, уже вижу, что нагуглила не самый удачный учебник! Но сейчас некогда искать другой. Основные теоретические принципы, впрочем, изложены верно.


----------



## Maroseika

Lars von Trier said:


> Я это понимаю, но Я думал вообще не про это. По датский, например, слово "milieu" (то есть - среда), которое французское, пишется "miljø" - то есть таким образом что произношение походит на французское (используя стандартную датскую фонетику). Если бы к этому так же относились по-русский, тогда "куплет" писалось бы "купле", итд.


Многие слова действительно заимствованы фонетически: бистро < bistrote, пальто < paletot, кабаре < cabaret. Но таких слов, как мне кажется, намного меньше, чем тех, что заимствованы в соответствии с "орфографическим" родом, то есть в мужском, если слово оканчивалось на согласный, среднем и женском, если на гласный.


----------



## Lars von Trier

Ах. Это вообще правда. А почему много слов, которые начинаются на Х в ихней не-русской (оригинальной) версии, по-русский начинаются на Г? Я думаю про слова как например гигиена, Гарвард, Генрих, итд. Я замечаю что это в многих случаях собственные имена, но какой смысл этого?


----------



## Maroseika

lars von trier said:


> ах. это вообще правда. а почему много слов, которые начинаются на х в ихней не-русской (оригинальной) версии, по-русский начинаются на г? я думаю про слова как например гигиена, гарвард, генрих, итд. я замечаю что это в многих случаях собственные имена, но какой смысл этого?



Насколько мне известно, прежде русское г могло обозначать два звука: твердый и фрикативный. Немецкое Н ведь тоже не очень-то похоже на русское Х, а южно-немецкое Х и вовсе ближе к фрикативному Г.
В русском языке фрикативный Г возник под влиянием церковно-славянского, подкрепился благодаря влиянию украинского и белорусского. Остатки этого влияния видны в слове бог, которое и сейчас часто произносится не [бок], а [бох], хотя единственное, наверное,  современное слово, в котором произносится настоящее фрикативное Г - это бухгалтер [буғалтер]. А в речи священников этот звук возникает и при склонении слова бог.
Еще вспомнил: фрикативное Г звучит в слове господь в звательном падеже в составе восклицаний - [ғосподи].


Так вот, немецкое Н с 17 века (с начала тесных контактов с немецким языком) передавали через русское Г, именно имея в виду Г фрикативное, а потом такая традиция закрепилась, причем в том числе и в отношении английских (гомруль < Home Rule), голландских (Гаага) и, наверное, других германских языков. Сейчас старые слова и имена передаются так же, а новые - через Х (пиво "Хайнекен", самолет "Хейнкель", теорема Хаага и т.д.).


----------



## covar

Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, вам это только кажется. Никакого -тся или, тем более, -ться, в русских глаголах не произносится.


Конечно, не произносится. 
Слова произносят по слогам. даже при быстром темпе речи, 
у-че-ни-ца - в этом слове один звук "ц"
у-чить-ся [у-чит-са]- а в этом два звука "т" и "с", разделённые паузой (микропаузой), но их всё же два

А вот если при произнесении слова разделять на слоги неправильно, тогда действительно произносится "ц" 
у-чи-ца

И при медленном темпе речи это очень заметно.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Конечно, не произносится.
> Слова произносят по слогам. даже при быстром темпе речи,
> у-че-ни-ца - в этом слове один звук "ц"
> у-чить-ся [у-чит-са]- а в этом два звука "т" и "с", разделённые паузой (микропаузой), но их всё же два
> 
> А вот если при произнесении слова разделять на слоги неправильно, тогда действительно произносится "ц"
> у-чи-ца
> 
> И при медленном темпе речи это очень заметно.



Интересно, а почему вы произносите [у-чит-са], а не [у-чит'-са]? По слогам, так по слогам.

Ладно, проведите такой эксперимент: произнесите кот сел, от Сямозера, кит сявка, учится. 
Неужели вы произносите все эти тс одинаково?


----------



## covar

Это не значит, что нужно чётко выговаривать все написанные буквы.

Нет, не одинаково. Но и "ц" не произношу.

Кстати, [т] тоже слегка смягчается, не до такой степени, как [т'], но всё же.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Это не значит, что нужно чётко выговаривать все написанные буквы.
> Нет, не одинаково.


Это уже прогресс. И в чем же различие?



> Кстати, [т] тоже слегка смягчается, не до такой степени, как [т'], но всё же.


В говорах такое, кажется, встречается, но в литературном языке никакого смягчения нет, формы инфинитива и третьего лица ед. ч. - омофоны.

Вам мнится птица? А мне снится львица.


----------



## covar

Насколько я понял из предыдущего, в "литературном языке" нужно говорить:
Вам мница птица? А мне сница львица.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Насколько я понял из предыдущего, в "литературном языке" нужно говорить:
> Вам мница птица? А мне сница львица.


Да.
Попробуйте понаблюдать за своим языком. Для т кончик языка должен в исходном положении касаться верхних зубов, для с требуется щель между кончиком языка и зубами, для ц - щель между передней частью спинки языка и верхними зубами.
Т произносится со взрывом, с - за счет шума воздуха в щели, ц - переходом смыкания в щель и последующим шумом воздуха в щели.
При прознесении орфографических тс/тьс язык занимает одну исходную позицию, а не две последовательных, и совершает одно звукообразовательное движение, а не два "с микропаузой". При этом язык в исходном положении касается не зубов, а альвеол. Следовательно, т там точно нет.
Напротив, при произнесени тс (на стыке слов, как в "кот сел" или на стыке приставки и корня, как в "подсел" ) язык в исходном положении касается зубов (т), а после взрыва отходит от верхних зубов, образуя щель (с): две исходные позиции, две фонемы и никаких "микропауз".


----------



## NiNulla

covar said:


> Насколько я понял из предыдущего, в "литературном языке" нужно говорить:
> Вам мница птица? А мне сница львица.


Вы совершенно правы! Только литературный язык без кавычек, а транскрибированный текст у лингвистов принято помещать в квадратные скобки, чтобы было видно, что это не написание, а запись реального звучания.


----------



## covar

Попробуйте сказать быстро:
кот сала не любит

Уверен, что вы скажете "коцала ..."


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Попробуйте сказать быстро:
> кот сала не любит
> 
> Уверен, что вы скажете "коцала ..."


Ни в коем случае. Т при быстрой речи, возможно, ассимилируeтся в ц, но все равно останется две фонемы.


----------



## covar

Что и соответствует моему утверждению.
Вы просто, возможно не вполне осознанно, стараетесь произнести именно два слова, разделяя их правильно.
Разделив неправильно (ко-тсала), получите "ц".


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Что и соответствует моему утверждению.
> Вы просто, возможно не вполне осознанно, стараетесь произнести именно два слова, разделяя их правильно.
> Разделив неправильно (ко-тсала), получите "ц".


"Разделив неправильно", я получу неправильный результат, согласен. Поэтому так и не говорят.
В литературном языке отражена давняя ассимиляция" -ти ся" и "-тъ ся" в [ца], две фонемы превратились в одну, разделять там уже нечего. На стыке приставки и корня, на стыке слов такой ассимиляции нет, а если ее там применить, речь будет звучать необычно. От скорости речи результат в таком случае не зависит, две фонемы всегда произносятся, как две, одна - как одна.
Вы уже понаблюдали за своим языком? Поделитесь результатом?  
Вот еще опыт: раньше писали молитъ ся и молити ся (откуда и возникли молится и молиться). Чтобы увидеть разницу между одной фонемой и двумя, попробуйте произнести подряд новый вариант и старый, инорируя ъ: молится - молит ся. Попробуйте разную скорость - результат будет тот же.


----------



## covar

Maroseika said:


> В литературном языке отражена давняя ассимиляция" -ти ся" и "-тъ ся" в [ца], две фонемы превратились в одну, разделять там уже нечего.



Я только пытаюсь  объяснить, *почему* происходит эта самая ассимиляция, *почему* две фонемы превращаются в одну. 
А вы считаете, что это происходит по каким-то неизвестным причинам, мол, произошло то, что произошло, и примем это как данность.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Я только пытаюсь  объяснить, *почему* происходит эта самая ассимиляция, *почему* две фонемы превращаются в одну.
> А вы считаете, что это происходит по каким-то неизвестным причинам, мол, произошло то, что произошло, и примем это как данность.


Для меня новость, что мы обсуждаем причину ассимиляции двух шумных в аффрикату. Я полагал, что до сих пор мы обсуждали, есть ли она вообще, или там две фонемы. Но я рад, что вы согласились с тем, что фонема там одна.
Что же до причины ассимиляции, то можно предположить, что между слогами исчезла граница, когда возвратная частица потеряла свою подвижность (прежде ведь она могла стоять и до глагола, и отделяться от него другими словами).  При этом ъ пала наряду с другими редуцированными, а -тися превратилось в -ться, когда окончание инфинитива из -ти превратилось в -ть.
Впрочем, это все дилетантский поток сознания, в исторической грамматике я не разбираюсь.


----------



## Lars von Trier

Это все интерестно. Я считаю что часто важно понимать многие детали типа как те, которые обсуждены  (хотя они могут казаться мелочными), чтобы осмысливать разные вопросы. 

Ну извините. Вы сделали меня любопытным. Кто вы все вообще по профессии/образованию? 

Я - студент программы социологии и политических наук. Ранее, срванитильной литературы (мой интерес был слишком социологический или философский для главного фокуса на литературе). Интерес русского языка бытовой, никаким образом лингвистический.


----------



## NiNulla

Я немного училась лингвистике, и сейчас продолжаю изучать языки, поэтому пришла на этот сайт. Конечно, язык - это, прежде всего, средство коммуникации, если вам хватает русского для понимания и общения, это здорово. Наверное, вам скучно читать эти непонятные теоретические детали, думаю, мы тут просто немного увлеклись.


----------



## oirobi

Kledroth said:


> But I wouldn't say so. It is rather [ˈstɑlkʲer] than [ˈstɑlkʲɪr]


 По сути, обе транскрипции правильны. Здесь вторая гласная находится в слабой позиции (в русском языке для гласных слабой считается безударная позиция), поэтому это слово можно произносить и [ˈstɑlkʲer],  и [ˈstɑlkʲɪr], и даже [ˈstɑlkʲьr]. В любом из этих случаев произношение не будет воспринято как неправильное. На то оно и называется "аллофонией" )) В русском звонкие смычные оглушаются в ауслауте ("сат" вместо "сад"), но если я скажу "сад", а не "сат" этого никто не заметит. Я могу сказать "Бог", "Бок", "Бох" и "Бог (с фрикативным "г")" и этого тоже никто не заметит. Более того, даже если я скажу "Боh" или "Боħ" - даже это будет звучать нормально! Вот что значит слабая позиция! В этом случае уже уместно говорить не столько о вариантах фонемы (т. е. аллофонах), сколько о суперфонеме (супрафонеме), которая объединяет в себе неслабое число звуков, которые в сильной позиции (для русских согласных это позиция между гласными) будут звучать по-разному и любой носитель сразу пРочувствует разницу.


----------



## oirobi

NiNulla said:


> ...а произношение заимствованных слов - это вообще отдельная песня. :d



Отдельная, но не в этом случае. Это слово полностью вписывается в фонетическую систему русского языка и никаких трудностей для носителей языка не представляет. Примеры слов, которые не соответствуют системе русского языка:

1. Жюри. Как известно, "ж" в русском не имеет палатализованного собрата. Но так было только до недавнего времени - до тех пор, пока слово "жюри" произносили как "жури". Теперь же, когда его почти повсеместно (в данном случае "повсеместно" означает ничто иное как "по всем ТВ-каналам") произносят как "жюри", можно говорить, что в этом слове употребляется уникальная фонема (палатлизованное "ж"), которая не встречается в других словах русс. яз-ка.

 2. Гяур. Когда Covar сказал, что у "к" нет мягких (палатализованных) вариантов, а только твердые (веляризованные), он, я думаю, имел в виду закон русской фонологии, который разрешает употребление палатальных "гь" и "кь" только перед гласными переднего ряда ("э", "и"). Этот закон очень просто объясняется с точки зрения фонетики (то есть физиологической фонологии): палатализация заднеязычных осуществляется выдвижением приподнятой спинки языка вперед (ближе к месту артикуляции гласных "и" и "э" и подальше от "у, о, а"). Поэтому в слове "гяур" русскому человеку просто неудобно сначала высоко ее поднимать, чтобы произнести "гь", а затем быстро опускать, чтобы произнести "а" ("гьаур"). Точно так же в слове "Кюсю" (="Кьусьу") нам неудобно выдвигать ее вперед ("кь"), а затем резко двигать назад ("у"). Поэтому в русских слова сочетания "гя", "кя", "гё", "кё" и т.д. не встречаются. А вот заимствованиях их найти можно.

В слове же "сталкер" все произносится по законам русской фонтетики/фонологии.


----------



## Maroseika

Непонятно, что вы имеете в виду, говоря, что носитель языка не заметит разницы между сад и сат или бог, бок и боғ. Разница существенна и заметна, некоторые варианты звучат просто неестественно другое дело, что разница эта не несет смыслоразличительной функции и смысл высказывания не изменится. Вы об этом?


----------



## oirobi

NiNulla said:


> У Московской и у Питерской фонетическиx школ по этому поводу существуют довольно значительные разногласия, насколько я помню из курсов фонетики и диалектологии.



Этточн! Например, одни говорят, что в русском языке 5 гласных, а другие твердят, что 6! И что знаменательно, -- и те, и другие правы! ))



NiNulla said:


> А Россия - это огромная страна с огромным количеством диалектов...



А вот здесь не соглашусь! Я не силен в диалектологии, но, думаю, русский язык не только не имеет ярко выраженных диалектов, но и сам является диалектом (бело)русско-украинского макроязыка. По крайней мере, с лингвистической точки зрения. Просто грязные политика с религией берут верх над чистой лингвистикой. Например, датский и норвежский, хорватский и сербский - диалекты одного языка. Да даже не диалекты, а говоры! Наречия! Но, поскольку там разные страны и "веры", боже упаси нас грешных спутать святое с праведным! Заплюют и пойдут войной (по крайней мере, вторая "парочка")! 

А вот немецкий, арабский и китайский уж много сотен лет, как перестали быть едиными языками, но мы по инерции считаем те разные языки, на которые они распались, всего лишь диалектами...

Sorry, отвлекся...


----------



## oirobi

Maroseika said:


> Непонятно, что вы имеете в виду, говоря, что носитель языка не заметит разницы между сад и сат или бог, бок и боғ. Разница существенна и заметна, некоторые варианты звучат просто неестественно другое дело, что разница эта не несет смыслоразличительной функции и смысл высказывания не изменится. Вы об этом?


  Нет. Я о том, что это не будет воспринято как иностранный акцент. Все эти варианты будут звучать достаточно естественно. Хотя, конечно, слово "Бок" (в смысле "Бог") может показаться странным, тем не менее, многие сейчас так и говорят, нарушая древнерусскую традицию..


----------



## NiNulla

oirobi said:


> Отдельная, но не в этом случае. Это слово полностью вписывается в фонетическую систему русского языка и никаких трудностей для носителей языка не представляет. Примеры слов, которые не соответствуют системе русского языка:
> 
> 1. Жюри. Как известно, "ж" в русском не имеет палатализованного собрата. Но так было только до недавнего времени - до тех пор, пока слово "жюри" произносили как "жури". Теперь же, когда его почти повсеместно (в данном случае "повсеместно" означает ничто иное как "по всем ТВ-каналам") произносят как "жюри", можно говорить, что в этом слове употребляется уникальная фонема (палатлизованное "ж"), которая не встречается в других словах русс. яз-ка.
> 
> 2. Гяур. Когда Covar сказал, что у "к" нет мягких (палатализованных) вариантов, а только твердые (веляризованные), он, я думаю, имел в виду закон русской фонологии, который разрешает употребление палатальных "гь" и "кь" только перед гласными переднего ряда ("э", "и"). Этот закон очень просто объясняется с точки зрения фонетики (то есть физиологической фонологии): палатализация заднеязычных осуществляется выдвижением приподнятой спинки языка вперед (ближе к месту артикуляции гласных "и" и "э" и подальше от "у, о, а"). Поэтому в слове "гяур" русскому человеку просто неудобно сначала высоко ее поднимать, чтобы произнести "гь", а затем быстро опускать, чтобы произнести "а" ("гьаур"). Точно так же в слове "Кюсю" (="Кьусьу") нам неудобно выдвигать ее вперед ("кь"), а затем резко двигать назад ("у"). Поэтому в русских слова сочетания "гя", "кя", "гё", "кё" и т.д. не встречаются. А вот заимствованиях их найти можно.
> 
> В слове же "сталкер" все произносится по законам русской фонтетики/фонологии.



Ну да, мне, конечно, хочется ответить, что ж и ч появились в результате палатализации, случившейся еще в старославянском, поэтому у них вобще говоря нет палатализированных вариантов в русском, но мне не хочется развивать эту дискуссию, которая уже давно ушла от предмета. Да и, собственно, на вопрос уже давно дан ответ.


----------



## oirobi

действительно, если вы считаете, что русский, "вообще говоря", произошел из старословянского, то лучше и не надо "развивать" (шучу! это была опечатка, я знаю! )))... а вот если вы с чем-то не согласны... хотя, с чем же тут не согласиться?.. Ну, разве что с тем, что дискуссию не по теме может продолжать только NiNulla и только в качестве поучающей, но ни в коем случае не поучаемой стороны ))


----------



## Maroseika

oirobi said:


> Нет. Я о том, что это не будет воспринято как иностранный акцент. Все эти варианты будут звучать достаточно естественно. Хотя, конечно, слово "Бок" (в смысле "Бог") может показаться странным, тем не менее, многие сейчас так и говорят, нарушая древнерусскую традицию..


Нет слов...


----------



## oirobi

Maroseika said:


> Нет слов...


Сочувствую.


----------



## NiNulla

oirobi said:


> действительно, если вы считаете, что русский, "вообще говоря", произошел из старословянского, то лучше и не надо "развивать" (шучу! это была опечатка, я знаю! )))... а вот если вы с чем-то не согласны... хотя, с чем же тут не согласиться?.. Ну, разве что с тем, что дискуссию не по теме может продолжать только NiNulla и только в качестве поучающей, но ни в коем случае не поучаемой стороны ))


Согласна с вами в том, что палатализация произошла еще в праславянском, я, конечно, напрасно помянула старослав. Но нигде не утверждала, что русский произошел из старослава, - это уже ваши фантазии. В остальном, думаю, что вы просто пытаетесь толсто троллить, поэтому не вижу смысла отвечать на ваши выпады.


----------



## oirobi

Да, я вижу, что вы не видите смысла отвечать. Видимо, именно поэтому и отвечаете, и хамите. Хотя нет, грубость - это не от бессмысленности, а от бессилия и от того, что нечего возразить. Ну и конечно, из утвеждения, что "ж и ч появились в результате палатализации, случившейся еще в *старославянском*, _поэтому_ у них вобще говоря нет палатализированных вариантов в русском" не следует, что вы утверждали, что "русский произошел из старослава". Тут и дураку ясно, что из оного утверждения следует только то, что я толстый тролль с буйной фантазией.


----------



## NiNulla

oirobi said:


> Да, я вижу, что вы не видите смысла отвечать. Видимо, именно поэтому и отвечаете, и хамите. Хотя нет, грубость - это не от бессмысленности, а от бессилия и от того, что нечего возразить. Ну и конечно, из утвеждения, что "ж и ч появились в результате палатализации, случившейся еще в *старославянском*, _поэтому_ у них вобще говоря нет палатализированных вариантов в русском" не следует, что вы утверждали, что "русский произошел из старослава". Тут и дураку ясно, что из оного утверждения следует только то, что я толстый тролль с буйной фантазией.


Ну, я совсем не хотела вас обидеть. 
Просто я не теоретик, а практик, почти все умные теоретические слова, которые мне были известны из курса старославянского, я уже употребила в этой теме, а дальнейшие споры по мелочам меня не привлекают. 
Эта тема, о произношении слова "сталкер", по моему мнению, себя исчерпала, а если будет еще какая-то интересная, где мне будет что сказать, то я непременно приду опять с вами поиграть. 
А сейчас желаю вам всем тут собравшимся хорошей погоды и успехов во всех начинаниях.


----------



## oirobi

NiNulla said:


> А сейчас желаю вам всем тут собравшимся хорошей погоды и успехов во всех начинаниях.



Взаимно!


----------



## Muline

А что такое "сталкер"? Кто подкрадывается?


----------



## oirobi

преследователь, маниОк (разновидность корнеплода). В контексте современного английского языка я встречал это слово только в значении "преследователь", "Вася который идет по пятам за тетей в темной подворотне". Остальные значения этого слова можно найти в словарях...


----------

